# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Timberwolves 1/11/2006 7:00CT - WCIU / FxNo



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#0000cc">Timber!</h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/min_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(15 - 19) (8 - 9 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #0000cc">Minnesota Timberwolves(15 - 16) (10 - 6 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.targetcenter.com/"><img src="http://www.bergphoto.com/images/targetcenter.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.targetcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Target Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Minnesota, MN, January 11, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Minnesota Timberwolves 7:00PM CST WCIU FxNo</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #0000cc; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marko_jaric" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_marko_jaric.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/marko_jaric"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Marko Jaric<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 7'' - Belgrade, Yugoslavia</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/trenton_hassell" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_trenton_hassell.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/trenton_hassell"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Trenton Hassell<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Austin Peay</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/wally_szczerbiak" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_wally_szczerbiak.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/wally_szczerbiak"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Wally Szczerbiak<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Miami (OH)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_garnett" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kevin_garnett.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_garnett"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kevin Garnett<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 11'' - Farragut Academy HS (IL)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_griffin" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_eddie_griffin.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_griffin"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eddie Griffin<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 10'' - Seton Hall</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_sweetney.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Sweetney<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 8'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #0000cc; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/troy_hudson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_troy_hudson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/troy_hudson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Troy Hudson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Southern Illinois</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mark_madsen" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_mark_madsen.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mark_madsen"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Mark Madsen<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 9'' - Stanford</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rashad_mccants" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_rashad_mccants.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rashad_mccants"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Rashad McCants<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 4'' - North Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_olowokandi" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_olowokandi.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_olowokandi"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Olowokandi<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - Pacific</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

These new game threads are just beautiful. Nice work, K4E!

I do miss BenDengo's posting...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This game is winable. We are playing well, Minny is not. In fact if the playoffs were to start now minny would not be in it.


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 102
Volwes 95


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this thread needs a headline!

how about


_*Timber!*_


too cocky?


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, the Wolves are quietly bad again. Maybe it's time to re-start the Garnett rumors?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my bulls e-news 







let's make it four in a row!

:rbanana:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

A W for the Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

KG would not want to come here. We arent any better than Minny is.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

you know what would be _awesome_?


we win tonight and the game thread has as much activity, nay, MORE activity than the two threads dedicated to the former bulls have been getting today.

that would so rock.



:|


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> you know what would be _awesome_?
> 
> 
> we win tonight and the game thread has as much activity, nay, MORE activity than the two threads dedicated to the former bulls have been getting today.
> ...


Fat chance.

On a somewhat related note - is there a player in the league with a worse NBA.com action shot than Michael Sweetney? He looks like he's falling down.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> you know what would be _awesome_?
> 
> 
> we win tonight and the game thread has as much activity, nay, MORE activity than the two threads dedicated to the former bulls have been getting today.
> ...


you just need to use a picture of Sweetney with a Knicks uniform on, that'll make them cream themselves










Might as well throw in Othella as well


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

KG looks set to have a REALLY big night. He usually isn't this agressive offensively to start off games. 
11-10 T-Wolves


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

ben on fire 3-3 from the arc


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i have wolves feed. i have no idea who the color guy is, but he's such a chatty cathy. 

super annoying. 

ben en fuego tonight.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Give The Ball To Ben Gordon.

Hot Damn.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Benjamin!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> ben on fire 3-3 from the arc


mistake,mistake 6-6 :clap:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Big men looking pretty pathetic so far.

Ben quite the opposite.

Tie game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben misses last 2 shots to end the qtr. Our rebounding is non-existant.

Trail by 2 after 1


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Hell of a quarter from Ben. He looks great out there. Got broken down by Jaric on a fast break, but other than that played very well on D. The shooting speaks for itself. As the game goes on he ought to be able to take Jaric and Wally off the dribble with ease. They can't play off of him when he's shooting like this.

Sweetney is just awful defensively tonight. And we need a big rebounding game from Tyson.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

they stop passing the ball and they stop scoring!

come on red! 

skiles will let them have it in the TO

tied at 28


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

There's a guy call Tim Thomas on the boxscore I'm looking at? Ummmmmmmmmmmmm. When did he returN?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

minny announcers: the nice soft dude certainly puts it down there!

they were referring to the trash talking incident with KG just as it happened.

ooh. 

"was tyson wearing a ski mask when he signed that deal?"

and again...kirk to tyson!

lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damnit chandler! Hit your fts


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk to Tyson for the beautiful, vicious alley-oop in transition.

BULLS PLAY BEST WHEN THEY PLAY UPTEMPO.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

tyson with 6 pts!!! Wow. Lol


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben back in. Nice 6 minute rest.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Kirk to Tyson for the beautiful, vicious alley-oop in transition.
> 
> BULLS PLAY BEST WHEN THEY PLAY UPTEMPO.



We should lob to Tyson more for the simple fact even he can't figure out a way to get stripped by bringing the ball downlow when his catching an alley.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> minny announcers: the nice soft dude certainly puts it down there!
> 
> they were referring to the trash talking incident with KG just as it happened.
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni off to a slow start offensively. The last three games he has played well as far as scoring went. I hope he gets it going soon.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I hate it when players don't dunk the ball on a WIDE OPEN basket.

It's been a 2 man(Ben&Kirk) offensive team so far.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3-7 from FT line :curse:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Chandler just asked to come out of the game. Don't know what on earth he's doing on those free throws. It looks like his left hand isn't even touching the ball - Shaqesque. I'm buying Miz's theory about Chandler being a bit delicate mentally.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Make your fts!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Every 2 minutes a big man's getting subbed. That's how bad they've been tonight.

An UGLY 2nd qtr. Run some damn plays for Ben.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jbulls said:


> Chandler just asked to come out of the game. Don't know what on earth he's doing on those free throws. It looks like his left hand isn't even touching the ball - Shaqesque. I'm buying Miz's theory about Chandler being a bit delicate mentally.



apparently this is his new "technique"...according to tomandred monday night. the coaches are having him try the one handed FT. 




um, not really working so far. 

and yes, he's just touched or something. i really need to find my voodoo doll.....




:devil2:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> apparently this is his new "technique"...according to tomandred monday night. the coaches are having him try the one handed FT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why he's doing that is beyond me. He's generally been in the mid 60's prior to this season. But 23-59 for the year. Wow. That's Chris Dudley bad.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Every 2 minutes a big man's getting subbed. That's how bad they've been tonight.
> 
> An UGLY 2nd qtr. Run some damn plays for Ben.


Amazing isnt it? How easily he is ignored even though he is the hot hand. Thank god Hinrich just came back in.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are being beaten bad on the boards.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sweetney should have stayed in the bus. He is doing nothing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good Nocioni getting involved offensively. Thats a good sign.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rebounding :curse: 

We're one LUCKY team to be only down 1 at the half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

T-Wolves shooting 31% yet they are winning. 

They have out rebounded us, and made 6 more fts than we have.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

minny announcers wondering why ben got limited burn in the second. it was working and they "certainly went away from that". 

i was wondering that too. 

:|


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey guys
Whats the best live score thing on the net to follow? My yahoo isnt working and sportsline is still up to second quarter and nba.com is just plain slow?
cheers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich is playing a solid game. Not far from a triple double


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Minny sure is a slow team, speed it up boys!


Nice halftime segment with Hoiberg, get well soon Fred! It sucks when you hear those kind of things to such great guys. For those with the Minny feed he wished us a happy new year


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> minny announcers wondering why ben got limited burn in the second. it was working and they "certainly went away from that".
> 
> i was wondering that too.
> 
> :|


To keep him in line. We don't want our talented players getting big heads.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OziBull said:


> Hey guys
> Whats the best live score thing on the net to follow? My yahoo isnt working and sportsline is still up to second quarter and nba.com is just plain slow?
> cheers


NBA.com is working.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

OziBull said:


> Hey guys
> Whats the best live score thing on the net to follow? My yahoo isnt working and sportsline is still up to second quarter and nba.com is just plain slow?
> cheers


ESPN seems to be up to speedhttp://sports.espn.go.com/nba/scoreboard#


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Hey guys
> Whats the best live score thing on the net to follow? My yahoo isnt working and sportsline is still up to second quarter and nba.com is just plain slow?
> cheers


throw your pc off the window :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hassell with some solid D on Ben this qtr. Smart decision by the T-Wolves to put someone bigger on him.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

kirk 3 boards away from triple double


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Hassell with some solid D on Ben this qtr. Smart decision by the T-Wolves to put someone bigger on him.


minny announcers said they would try and give him "no air" in the second half. so that's working.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

bulls 8-13 ft's minny 22-27 ft's
bulls 21 fouls minny 12 fouls
big factor till now in the game if there weren't the free throws we could be 8-10 up


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The officiating in this game is a joke.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

come on!!!!!!!!!!what are they whistling?5 gordon,4 tyson,4 darius,4 othella,4 mike :curse:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The dreaded "Jannero Pargo enters the game for Ben Gordon" line just flashed by my gamecast.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

15 free throws for us 31 for minny!!!!!!pathetic


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC with 2 boneheaded mistakes in a row. A carless pass resulting in a turnover. And then jumps on a KG fake 20 FEET AWAY FROM THE BASKET :curse:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Get TC off the floor. He's an embarassment.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Get TC off the floor. He's an embarassment.


I feel your pain.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

still within 5 like all game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich has got to dunk that ball. 

open layup and he gets it blocked by Carter. Carter has been big


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney inside from a bounce pass from Duhon. 84-77

Sweetney on KG, fadeaway jumper is good. Can't stop it..

Nocioni spins scores and 1. Foul on Wally.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wally on the line. scores a long deuce.. KG with the pass. ugh.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The Wolves are quite poor.

Sweetney with the nice layup (can he dunk it?). He can't guard KG on the other end. At all.

Wally-world buries a long 2 that buries us.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

There's still time, but they need one of those streaky runs


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We've lost AT LEAST 5 games this season on poor FT shooting alone.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Sweetney = 0 rebounds 0 assists, I seem to remember absolute accountability for these stats from the center position last year. Curious.

Tyson = 6 points, 3 rebounds, more fouls. If he's legit full-time center I wonder how well Michael Spinks or maybe Bam Morris would do at the center position.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

KG on the block, Carter cutting scores the easy basket.

Oh my goodness.

Gordon jumper miss. Noc boards. Gordon jumper again. MISS Noc taps. Gordon for three. GOOD.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> Sweetney = 0 rebounds 0 assists, I seem to remember absolute accountability for these stats from the center position last year. Curious.


Tit for tat never gets old.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

AD with nice defense on Nowitski... NRob with the board for the FormerBulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hassell posting up scores.

Hinrich penetrates, pass to Noc. dribbles and scores on the right side.

pushing foul on Gordon. his 6th.

92-86. Carter to shoot 2. misses the first.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Officiating :sigh:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Crap, Gordon's out


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

hinrich passes to Sweetney for the long jumper.

Wally for three. MISS. Hassell boards, layup blocked by Sweetney.

Noc for three. GOOD 93-89 53 secs left. timeout T'Wolves


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

CurrentBulls down by 7with a minute left... Deng rebounds... Noc gets clobbered (no call!) but drills a three.. Bulls down by four with 53 ticks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni has been absolutely fantastic. Hustle on both ends.. It's too bad everyone else has taken the night off.

(well, him and Kirk)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

13 ticks, Crawford drives to the lane and is fouled. 
Makes the first shot.
Makes the second.

FormerBulls up by 4


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon is hurt? He's not in there when we need the points.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

He fouled out


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

KG turnaround on Sweetney, MISS Noc boards.

Hinrich pass to Duhon. back to Kirk. inside to Sweetney for the jumphook. GOOD!!!!!

93-91


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I have to download the games afterwards, but Chapu seems to be putting the numbers.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> AD with nice defense on Nowitski... NRob with the board for the FormerBulls.


LOL @ former Bulls. 

Curry with the ball free throw extended, the dribble and the pass to Crawford, Crawford faking, looking, looking, finds AD underneath for the flush! 

"Antooooooonio Davis, two points!" 

Seems so real


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We'll have to go for three. 

14 secs left.

Wally makes the first and the second. timeout Bulls


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

CurrentBulls flub their chance. Two too many passes. Sweetney hooks it in to get it to 2, but they've only got 15 seconds left.

Wally makes the 1st. Then the second. 4 point game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon is hurt? He's not in there when we need the points.


 He was specifically in there to bail us out. took 4 quick shots and fouled out.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Damn, Szerbiack makes it a two possesion game again with 14 secs left

Yes, and I agree Noc got knocked down after his three, damn refs


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Nocioni has been balls this year. What a player at his price. Can't compliment him enough.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal misses a free throw, ending a streak of 30 straight makes.

Hits the second, game over... FormerBulls win.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

foul on Garnett 9.9 secs left. Duhon to the line.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo in for Sweetney. going for 3 pointers.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce's got some BIG balls.

We still got a small chance IF T-Wolves miss FTs.

Down 2 with 9 secs left.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

10 seconds left... Pargo, Deng, Duhon, Hinrich, Noc... TWolves ball.

Uh... where's Ben?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

95-93 T'wolves. 9 secs remaining. Should be a wild finish


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

He fouled out!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Doh.. he fouled out.. .too much booz for me tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> 10 seconds left... Pargo, Deng, Duhon, Hinrich, Noc... TWolves ball.
> 
> Uh... where's Ben?


 he hit the road mike, and he can't come back no more no more no more


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

How do you foul out in 23 minutes??

I haven't seen a guard do that since Corey Benjamin managed to foul out in 13 minutes a few years ago.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

KG fouled by Noc. 95-93


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> Doh.. he fouled out.. .too much booz for me tonight.


In all fairness it only shows Gordon with 2 fouls on cbs sportsline


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich with 17 assists? According to NBA.com


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Grrr, he sunk them both, at least we got to see some hot cheerleaders


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> How do you foul out in 23 minutes??


Committing 6 Personal Fouls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

9.4 remaining on the clock. KG makes both. TO Bulls


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Serves me right for flipping back and forth and watching Lost and the FormerBulls. 

They try to alley-oop to Chandler and FormerBull Trenton Hassell breaks it up. Somehow Hassell looked quite a bit taller than Chandler on the play.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

inbounds play out of bounds. was to Tyson.

inbounds to Tyson. to Duhon for the wild three. off the backboard. 

This should do it. Carter to the line.

Tyson fouled out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Serves me right for flipping back and forth and watching Lost and the FormerBulls.
> 
> They try to alley-oop to Chandler and FormerBull Trenton Hassell breaks it up. Somehow Hassell looked quite a bit taller than Chandler on the play.


LOL

:cheers:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_MINNEAPOLIS (AP) -- Kevin Garnett had 28 points, 14 rebounds and nine assists to lead the Minnesota Timberwolves to a 99-93 victory over the Chicago Bulls on Wednesday night.

Garnett's 500th career double-double helped snap a three-game losing streak and Wally Szczerbiak added 25 points and nine rebounds for Minnesota.

The Bulls went nearly six minutes without a field goal in the fourth quarter and struggled offensively for most of the game against the Wolves, who had just three wins in their previous 14 games.

Andres Nocioni scored 16 of his 23 points in the fourth and Kirk Hinrich had 17 points, a career-high 17 assists and eight rebounds for the Bulls, who had won three in a row to bounce back from a season-high eight-game losing streak.

The Timberwolves shot a pedestrian 39 percent from the field, but outrebounded the Bulls 46-34 and made 35 free throws to Chicago's 16.

Before the game, coach Dwane Casey acknowledged that the team's latest slide was beginning to wear on him and the players, particularly Garnett.

Facing the prospect of falling three games below .500 for the first time since December 1999, the Wolves had good reason to wear long faces.

But they responded on Wednesday night with a spirited effort, and Garnett led the charge in the fourth quarter.

After starting the game 5-for-13, Garnett was 3-for-3 to start the fourth, including a turnaround jumper on the baseline and a three-point play that gave the Timberwolves an 86-77 lead with just over 4 minutes to go.

The Bulls pulled within six on a 3-pointer by Ben Gordon, but the Bulls' fourth-quarter specialist fouled out on the ensuing possession and finished with 19 points.

Michael Sweetney hit a short jumper in the lane with 14 seconds to go that cut Minnesota's lead to 93-91, but Szczerbiak hit two free throws and the Bulls couldn't get any closer.

The Bulls had an opportunity to take control of the game in the second quarter, when Minnesota went scoreless over the first five minutes and made just one of its first 15 shots.

But Chicago wasn't much better, going 5-for-15 from the floor in the period and trailed 43-42 at halftime._


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> How do you foul out in 23 minutes??
> 
> I haven't seen a guard do that since Corey Benjamin managed to foul out in 13 minutes a few years ago.


Forget fouling out in 23 minutes...How does your front line of Chandler,Sweetney and Harrington grab a total of 4 rebounds???

That has to be a record


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

truth said:


> Forget fouling out in 23 minutes...How does your front line of Chandler,Sweetney and Harrington grab a total of 4 rebounds???
> 
> That has to be a record


True that... it was pretty damn awful.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

eh, it was still a close game

Michele Bonner just made me cringe, pronouncing Kirk 'Hine-rich' (rather than hine-rik) on ESPNEWS. Ho messed up White Sox players' names last year as well


----------

